# Broken in two



## Jtizzy29 (Dec 22, 2008)

its so sad that my life isnt different now or maybe how i thought it would be. Ive just returned home after 5months away in the Army and my wife has been seeing another man for 10weeks now. its hard to take cause she was the drive that got me through so many obsticles, we got married 10days before i left and has talked about problems we had and one of the reason i left was to better myself and become the man i was when we first meet. she told me she would wait but i was lied to the whole time i was away. we have a beautiful little girl and both of us grew up without our fathers so it was so important that she have both her parents. i know a child is no reason to stay. what is so hard is even after this ultimate betrayal i still love my wife and want the chance to show her the new man i have become and i feel like i have been robbed of that. just looking for advice about how to move past this, but she is still seeing him and i feel like a fool cause i just found out a week ago and they have had months to figure out what to do. i am so sad i dont have my wifes heart anymore but im so gratful that i had her while i facing obsticles that were to hard for me to overcome alone. i hope she can give me her heart again cause i will never take advantange of a single day.


----------



## TGolbus (Nov 3, 2008)

It is possible to work through....it has to be something that both sides are willing to work on. She has to stop all contact with the other man if you want to be able to move on.


----------



## Jtizzy29 (Dec 22, 2008)

i hope she does but im to strong to let myself be hurt she has not spent anytime with me to work on it since ive been back. and that little door to my heart closes more and more with every passing day and i never thought losing love would be so hard.


----------



## Initfortheduration (Dec 12, 2008)

I do have some encouragement for you. My daughter is dating a fantastic, caring, respectful marine. When he was over in Iraq his newlywed wife screwed around on him. He new when he came back and divorced her immediately (good for him). My daughter is a beautiful 23 year old who graduates from college in may. They seem so incredibly right for each other. Guess what the ex is sniffing around. He looks at her and says why do I want leftovers when I can have gourmet cuisine? What you need to do. Is when she does speak with you. Just thank her for doing you a favor. Because if you keep your **** together. You will find a girl who is better looking, who will love you more. and who you won't have to Lo Jack to catch her at the truck stop or trailer park.


----------



## Jtizzy29 (Dec 22, 2008)

I think i have reached a reilization that she is done and i need to be also. i went to christmas with her family for the sake of my 6 year old daughter and she still wouldnt talk to me. So i started texting her from 5 feet away and finally she talked. crazy but at least she was talking and it was what i needed to get things open. it was hard cause my daughter knew and cryed and said she just wanted to go home with mommy and daddy. and i know now i have to move on and just get along with her for the sake of my daughter. well anyhow the next day i felt renewed and hopeful for me, when she calls and needs my help it was so nice to say no cause why should i, i should work for me and my daughter and let my wife sleep in the bed she made herself. ill be ok now im sure of it.


----------



## Initfortheduration (Dec 12, 2008)

You are da' man. There will still be good days and bad days. But you like my daughter's bf will find someone better, and trust my your ex will see it one day. You just continue to be the best you can for your daughter and you. That would truly be the sweetest revenge.


----------

